# Bug Out Location



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

I've come to realize that many people mention they have bug out locations. Clearly this would be somewhere you would go if SHTF, but is it necessary?
We live on 80 acres, and I was wondering whether or not most people who have bug out locations live in more urban areas and need somewhere else to go. 
Is it advised to have a different place to go if SHTF regardless of where you live?
Also, what sorts of situations would make you need to leave your home and make use of BOBs other than natural disasters?
Here in Michigan natural disasters aren't all that common except for the occasional tornado and blizzard.
Hope you guys can help me out here.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

80 acres Id be looking at Bugging In. You likely have some type of livestock ? Water Source ? Probably even some hunting if needed. This would be a huge post if I went all the things that you may have an advantage for as to bugging in. 

Having a backup plan is never a bad idea. In your case it would be leaving until the "looters" passed if it came to that. So a Bug Out Location could just be somewhere you have some supplies stashed for whatever time frame you feel might be optimal.

Your Bug Out Bag is always a good idea. In theory it would be used to get from your current location to your bug out location or to flee some unforseen event.


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input.
We do have small livestock nothing large anymore though.
City water runs to the house although we do have an old well building that was used probably 30-40 years ago. Not sure if that could ever be fixed to work again.
I will definitely make a BOB but my biggest concern was having a BOL. I'll keep it in the back of my mind but maybe I can focus more on bugging in if I turn the property into a compound lol


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Your in the right direction. Wish I was there at your age. You got everything going for you. Id make sure that well was working again as that would be your secondary water source or a rain catch system as a third system.

Yeah keep your ears open for good ideas and look some of the older posts theres alot of great stuff on gardening/canning/food prep/livestock etc that are meant for those that plan on bugging in.

Prepping isnt about having eveything done today but more of a lifestyle. Especially for those of us "rural" folks. I have 2 1/2 acres myself. and family and I have a ton of projects Im working on. Its neeverending and alot about what you can do to help yourself if SHTF and keep what you have and not become anyones victim.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

waznyf said:


> I've come to realize that many people mention they have bug out locations. Clearly this would be somewhere you would go if SHTF, but is it necessary?
> We live on 80 acres, and I was wondering whether or not most people who have bug out locations live in more urban areas and need somewhere else to go.
> Is it advised to have a different place to go if SHTF regardless of where you live?
> Also, what sorts of situations would make you need to leave your home and make use of BOBs other than natural disasters?
> ...


I agree with Asteroid. Bugging out depends on scenario. At 80 acres, staying put is probably the best bet for you.

A bug out bag therefore takes on a new meaning for you. I would recommend converting it to a "bug home bag", or prepare something else to leave in your vehicle incase you are not home if/when SHTF.

The reason I have a BOL is for 2 reasons. First, it's family land (don't need to worry about a rush to national parks or anything like that) and second because I'm not rooted to any one area as I'm finishing up graduate school. Reason 1 means that if anything ever happened, the most important people in my life will be headed to the same place as I am. Reason 2 means it makes no sense to me to prepare defenses for territory when I won't be living anywhere longer than 3 months at a time for the next year and a half.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> I've come to realize that many people mention they have bug out locations. Clearly this would be somewhere you would go if SHTF, but is it necessary?


Is is neccessary? No. But it is one more aspect of being prepared and having a contingency plan should disaster strike and you find you suddenly have a need for alternative living accommodations.



> We live on 80 acres, and I was wondering whether or not most people who have bug out locations live in more urban areas and need somewhere else to go.


Sometimes that indeed is the case. Lets look beyond that one little specific. What if a tornado (or wild fire etc...) rips through your 80 acres and demolishes everything you have worked a life time investing into your property, what will you do at that point? It goes back to the old saying you probably herd you grandmother mention often...dont carry all your eggs in one basket. Grandma was right then and you know what...she is right today too!



> Is it advised to have a different place to go if SHTF regardless of where you live?


Thats completely situational. In some cases it might make more sense to bug out than hunker down in place. In most cases there shouldnt be too many reasons that neccessitate a bug out, so hunkering down in place if your well prepared might be the obvious choice for one to make. Only you are goingto be able to access the situation and acertain whats in your best interest to do.



> Also, what sorts of situations would make you need to leave your home and make use of BOBs other than natural disasters?


For me personally a extended time of unemployement would definitely be a SHTF for me, I got to have a roof over my head and I got to eat you know... Here Tornados are a definite threat everytime the skies start looking omnious, its just part of the total package when you live in Texas. Since I am lake front, flooding is a issue. While I am low enough I might loose the back yard to the lake I am high enough I shouldnt loose my home since it sits on much higher ground. If the water gets that high I should probably consider growing a beard and building a large wooden boat and getting a pair of every animal in the world to put on it, know what I mean?

The bottom line is you never know what life is gonna throw at ya and you gotta be ready to deal with it when it does. Its all about the 7 P's...Prior Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

AsteroidX said:


> Your in the right direction. Wish I was there at your age. You got everything going for you. Id make sure that well was working again as that would be your secondary water source or a rain catch system as a third system.
> 
> Yeah keep your ears open for good ideas and look some of the older posts theres alot of great stuff on gardening/canning/food prep/livestock etc that are meant for those that plan on bugging in.


Yea I am lucky! Only thing I have to be worried about is purchasing the property someday as my family was only given it to us in a trust by my gandmother (long story.)
Also,
We do have a large garden as well as fields and woods. Cellar full of canned food but most of its old and idk how long it keeps. 
Larger live stock is on the list as well. 
Man I see why it's a lifestyle! I'm already thinking of projects such as fixing the well, new pasture fence, etc.


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Is is neccessary? No. But it is one more aspect of being prepared and having a contingency plan should disaster strike and you find you suddenly have a need for alternative living accommodations.
> 
> Sometimes that indeed is the case. Lets look beyond that one little specific. What if a tornado (or wild fire etc...) rips through your 80 acres and demolishes everything you have worked a life time investing into your property, what will you do at that point? It goes back to the old saying you probably herd you grandmother mention often...dont carry all your eggs in one basket. Grandma was right then and you know what...she is right today too!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice. You're right grandma did say that. I am a Polak though and I'll put up a hell of a fight to stay on this farm as long as I can before I would bug out. Hopefully that mentality wouldn't hurt me.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a crab apple tree orchard on my land. Its great for bringing in the deer and also good for extra food in a SHTF scenario. One thing I came across that I really been keen on is I have a honeybee nest in a tree and Im determeined......Long story short coming across this I realized the importance of having honeybees (not tons). There especially useful if you land for a number of reasons.

One of which the honey they produce.


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

AsteroidX said:


> I have a crab apple tree orchard on my land. Its great for bringing in the deer and also good for extra food in a SHTF scenario. One thing I came across that I really been keen on is I have a honeybee nest in a tree and Im determeined......Long story short coming across this I realized the importance of having honeybees (not tons). There especially useful if you land for a number of reasons.
> 
> One of which the honey they produce.


We have a guy who we let have access to our woods and he has bees out there. Always brings us free jars of honey every year. He has been slowing down though so it might be something to look into as well. Apple orchard down the road from us but I'm not sure they are the prepping type to help or stay in times of need. This summer I intend to get to know everybody in a few miles radius and to share food etc. while in a time of surplus in case I need something they have in a SHTF situation.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Personally I live in Denver and plain to bug out by all means!! I also live in a condo with people on both sides so unless there is absolutely no way to bug out im GONE!!

I have several BOLs just in case I cant get to one or the other or need to stop at one or whatever the case may be! We dont really have a lot of natural disasters here either but pretty much in any situation that may put my family and myself in danger im GONE!!

Say the economy does collapse and trucks stop rolling food stops coming people will lose there minds and start riots looting etc etc I wont be any part of Im GONE!! Or say ALL the truckers go on strike for some reason same things will happen!! I relay and count on the government not ONE BIT!! They WILL NOT help especially if there is problems in ALL major cities!

I do however even though most would disagree think that EVERYONE should have a BOL or at least some sort of plan in place to bug out if ever need be. . . Even if one owns 1000 acres at least places to bug out on their property! But I truly believe everyone should have a little bit of a plan at a bare minimum of bugging out to other states if need be! We never know what may truly lay ahead so being ready for anything in the slightest way will help if you do ever need it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BOL is a place you can lock down defend and ride it out. For some of us that is the place we Occupy now we are the lucky ones.
Those trapped in a City are going to have issues that will be much harder to deal with.
We will lock down here a lot has gone into security and how we will keep what is ours,


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> We will lock down here a lot has gone into security and how we will keep what is ours,


Amen brutha.


----------

